
New Oracle Database Command Line Interface from ManQuantTech - cbeeson
http://www.ahl.com/hn-ahl-tech-may19
======
gjvc
This looks very useful.

See also "rlwrap", which is a very useful tool for enhancing those command
line tools which lack readline support.

Not to steal the thunder of the guys behind the orignal post, but Google for
"rlwrap sqlplus" to get an idea of how quickly useful it is.

~~~
notinventedhear
Yes that's true, rlwrap gives you command history on top of sqlplus which
makes it much more usable.

Actually, okcli started off as rlwrap with a complicated login file that
queried the schema. But if you do that you can't use add a lexer for context-
aware auto-complete which was one of the main goals, hence a new cli-tool
using cx-oracle which gives way more control.

disclaimer: I'm the author.

